# What disease has my sunset gourami?



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all! I have a problem with my sunset gourami. I bought him1 month – 1.5 months ago and then he has not shown any sign of illness. After three or four days it appear on his skin and fins brownish-blackish patches. Since then (with 1 month ago) he doesn’t shown any changes even he’s slightly worse. However, he’s eating and swimming normally but he is a little more agitated than the other fish. I attached a picture with my fish and I hope someone to know what he has! Sorry for my English but as you noticed I’m not a native English speaker! Thanks!

PS: My aquarium: -60 litters
-heater, white light bulb, water filter
-fishes: 1 pearl gourami, 2 sunset gourami and a betta male
-5 plants
-water temperature around 82 Fahrenheit(28 Celsius)
-water parameters: 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 0 nitrates, PH:7.8


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

I have more pictures...i hope that are more accurate!The fish looks brighter because of the flash-light!!!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Cant say for sure and its hard to tell from your pics, but it looks and sounds like myxobacteriosis..........This is a bacterial infection that is caused from exposure to ammonia and nitrites in the water and possibly from overcrowding in such a small tank..........From what i read its easy to cure with the correct medication.....The only specific medication i found for it is......Phenocide made by Aquatronics........I have never dealt with this in my tanks, so its hard to comment on the severity of the infection........

IMO, your tank is too small for the fish you are trying to keep in it..........Keeping multiple gouramis in a tank that size is asking for trouble once they reach maturity..........Plus, usually bettas dont fair well with other tankmates......Just something to consider...........Good Luck!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a thought....but are you sure its not just coloring that hes taking on with maturity? My female Honey(Sunset)has a darker patch of color in that area and has been like that since I bought her, but I also bought her when she was fully grown. Its not as brown, but it is darker, and she is also a bit lighter in color then your guy. I think if hes acting normally and beginning to show signs of aggression, hes just maturing. 

The readings are a bit worrisome for your parameters though, a mature tank should have some nitrAte reading(5-10). How long has this tank been established? What kind of test kit are you using?
I'd turn the heater down as well, 82 is quite a bit too high IMO. 78-79 should do just fine, this is what I keep mine at and when the temperature was higher she seemed uncomfortable.

I completely agree on the stoking. 60 liters is around 15 US gallons I think? This is far to small for a Pearl, you'll need to return it or have a much larger tank for it in the near future. I highly advise taking out the betta as well, IME they will attack any Gourami as viciously as they would attack another male and the Gourami will not always fight back as viciously.
With that said, a 15 would be fine for the pair of Honeys(assuming you have a male and female)BUT IME only two Gourami of any species will fight and the male may harass the female to death. If you remove the Pearl and Betta and get your parameters straitened away, I'd add a second female Honey to break up aggression.


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

My sunset gourami it's darken than ever...so, now he have the caudal fin almost black...and his other fins are also black....and of course that on the skin the patches are darker...so...someone have an ideea what it is??? In the same time he's eating and swimming like a shark...soooo...i'm so confused!


PS: to reply to the previous post...i have a 20 gallon aquarium and i have 0 nitrates because i have many plants and few fishes in it!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Mind posting a recent picture maybe? I'd honestly pin it on maturity if he, otherwise, appears healthy.....though a pic would be good.


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

I will give you soon some new pictures...he have the same look but more darkner !


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, yeah, pictures are good.....whenever you can ;-)


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

did you check out myxobacteriosis?.............Still sounds like thats what it is.............easily curable, with the correct medication........


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are some new pictures( are not so great but you can see where is the problem)!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Honestly, I think hes just taking on a darker color and maturing.....he looks quite beautiful actually ;-)
But to put your mind at ease, is his poop stringy or discolored in any way?


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't understood very well your question! Keep in mind that i'm not a english speeker!:roll:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, alright, lets see here....

When he poops...is it thin like a thread or fishing line? Is it white?


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

No..it's normal....brown and it's not look like a thread! He haven't intestinal parasites!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, very good. Then it is just his coloring


----------

